# Setting rules for yourself when attending cons?



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

When I go to cons of any kind , i set certain rules for myself before I even step out on the floor.  I was wondering do any of you have rules that you set for yourself to make sure you have a good con experience? During my first fur con. My main one was no drinking alcohol.


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 8, 2016)

Don't spend the rent in the artist alley and dealers area is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## Shadify (Aug 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> My main one was no drinking alcohol.


Yeeah, mine too... but still, I remember there was some cocktail from one of my friends, so I was really glad that this rule was wasted in some sense.)

But the main rule was.. no casual sex.. |D


----------



## crazycowproductions (Aug 16, 2016)

Generally my rule of thumb is to create several prints of color and then try not to hog the hotel computer for making the free give away prints of sketch art. >.> got in trouble for that once when I accidentally used all the hotels ink in one sitting. Not uber trouble but they where certainly making a good  face


----------



## TimidGrizzly (Aug 23, 2016)

Humm . . . rules for convention.
- The common rule is good =  per day 3 meals, 1 showers, 6 hours sleep (this is a minimum)
- drink lots of water.  Air conditioned spaces are drying.
- have your room, meals, transportation planned and paid for. No Improvising.
- do not spend more than I put in pockets.  NO CREDIT CARDS
- expects to see stuff going on that is not G rated, and be tolerant of others' activities. (Yes I am one of those rare G or PG rated furries)
- know thy self.  If invited to an activity that does not fit you, have a graceful pre-prepared "no-thank" you ready.  Make it about you so you do not offend.
- if you find yourself in a place/activity that does not fit you, gracefully exit the area.  If asked, have a gracefully "not my prefered activity" statement ready.  Make it about you so you do not offend.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 25, 2016)

Clean my fursuit for one and have fun the next. =D


----------



## FelisFloof (Aug 26, 2016)

All of these are good rules.  Haven't been to my first con yet, but I WANNA!  It seems like it would be super fun..... as long as you follow your own rules of course.  haha.  Yeah the shower thing seems to be a must.  Water bottles, snacks in a bag.  I have weird dives in blood sugar every so often.  Not diagnosed but suspecting borderline hypoglycemic.  Maybe?  Pack any meds you need, keep them on you if they're like an inhaler or cortisol.... etc.... yeah.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 26, 2016)

FelisFloof said:


> All of these are good rules.  Haven't been to my first con yet, but I WANNA!  It seems like it would be super fun..... as long as you follow your own rules of course.  haha.  Yeah the shower thing seems to be a must.  Water bottles, snacks in a bag.  I have weird dives in blood sugar every so often.  Not diagnosed but suspecting borderline hypoglycemic.  Maybe?  Pack any meds you need, keep them on you if they're like an inhaler or cortisol.... etc.... yeah.


I think I'm hypoglycemic, too. =/ Thank goodness I have to eat sugar and not. :3


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 21, 2016)

1) Have a budget and stick to it.
Room, con reg and transport should already be paid for. 
Give yourself a per diem for food, dealer's room, artist alley, etc.
Remember that if you can't buy it then, ask for a business card. Sellers are going to have a website, etsy shop, etc.


Those are my main rules.


----------

